# RIR vs Jersey Giants



## tracyl33

Can anyone give me there opinion on which breed would be their choice to raise? I am personally getting chickens for meat first and then eggs as the priority with them. I have chics of Rhode Island Red, and recently ordered chics of Jersey Giant from a hatchery


----------



## dawg53

My understanding is that it takes about 2 years for Jersey Giants to become fully grown. Seminolewind (Karen) owns Jersey Giants and hopefully she'll chime in. I've never owned them.
In any case, both RIR's and JG's are dual purpose birds...meat & eggs. I would think that RIR's would grow quicker for meat production. Consider Cornish X birds for meat. They are ready to process at 6 weeks old.


----------



## seminole wind

Hi Tracy. My Jerseys are pets. Jerseys take over a year to put meat on. Like Dawg said, for meat Cornish crosses put on weight super fast. My Jerseys have been pretty good egg layers with large eggs and sometimes double yolks. Jerseys are pretty calm birds and I've never had a trouble maker. My very first Jersey is 9 1/2 years old. I don't know anything about RIR's. The last pick is of me and her sharing a glass of wine.


----------



## tracyl33

Well I have RIR chicks I recently acquired, my Jersey Giants are shipping to me in two weeks. I am super excited about both breeds.


----------



## seminole wind

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## chickenqueen

Sem,watch sharing drink and food w/ your chickens.It's very,very possible to be exposed to harmful bacteria like salmonella.A vet even told me to quit kissing them on the head because of possible exposure.13% of salmonella cases seen in the ER are related to people kissing their chickens.I've taken care of people w/ it and it wasn't pretty but they were usually elderly and it affected them immensely.Better to be safe than sorry!!!


----------



## seminole wind

My chickens don't have salmonella. (this may be my irrational thought, LOL) If she drops dirt in my glass, I dump it. There are consequences to my actions that I know. But I get tremendous joy from it. However, since then, I do give her tastes in a separate glass. This picture is dear to me!


----------



## Tony-O

RIR chickens seem to be the most popular. They mature fast and can start laying in 6 or 7 months. They are nice hens, but can get very aggressive toward other birds. Sometimes RIR roosters are known to turn on people. 
Jersey giants are a larger bird, but are slower to grow. It often takes over a year for them to start laying. They are usually a much more friendly bird and 'usually' the roosters aren't aggressive toward people. 

Nice pictures of your good looking chickens Karen. I like the one with you sharing your drink with one. She didn't get drunk did she?  LOL. I bet she lays nice tasty eggs. 

Back in the day when kids would make mud pies and eat worms, and drink outta the creek, they grew up healthy with a strong immune system. Makes me worry about kids becoming germaphobics any more. Won't take much to make them sick. Just sayin.


----------



## seminole wind

She's 9 1/2. No eggs. I don't think I've ever seen her drunk, LOL


----------



## Maryellen

Get a jersey giant. Nicer personality, and 2x the size if rirs.


----------

